# Time to come clean! Who names their gun and what?



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just for kicks, I was wondering who on the forum "names" their gun. So, it's time to confess to being a true gun fanatic. What name or names have you given your dawg dusters. I'll come out of the closet and confess to naming my AR15, "Nemesis". I also named my Browning Stalker 22-250, "Valkyrie". Lets hear it! What say you?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the only one i have named is my 835 ultimag

it goes by the name of TOM TAKER


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr. Seuss had it right. Gun 1 and Gun 2

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

MOAG!!!

Mother of all guns.

Is what my 45/70 goes by...


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

No names. However I do commonly refer to my CZ 527 in .204 Ruger as the "queen of my harem".


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So that's why they're often not by my side when I need them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great topic JT. I call my 7 mag, which is my elk and deer rifle " meat in the pot". I call my .204 Ruger "Roy", from the movie Quickly Down Under. " my Roy can hit a coyote at 500 yards"


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My SD M4 goes by the name "Lucifer"--- but I just call her "Lucy" when were out play'in. :gunshooting:

awprint:


----------



## XNAVYORDIE (Apr 15, 2014)

I have an AR I built to M16A2 specs (had a gov barrel thankfully) with exception to select fire of course. My favorite 16 in the Navy I named "Amy"...so this is "Amy 2". I also have a M1A with some USGI goodies. Looks exactly like my favorite M14 in the Navy that I named "Connie".....yup, this one is named "Connie 2"...of course I had a favorite 1911 named "Bocephus"....but the one I built has too much bling and class to be named that....so I named it "Sir"...hey, I was enlisted....lol

Last year I bought a Savage M25 17 Hornet for night hunting fox. Black stock, black sling, black bipod, black scope, black Wicked Light, black everything....my Son the Star Wars buff named it "Darth".....I toned it down to "Night Vader"...lol....however I just added a Boyds laminated stock. Guess I better get a bably name book..


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've only named one which is the bolt build I just finished. "Pelt Piler"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The 9mm is named Kim for Kimber. The 45-70 is Rumble 2. The 30-30 Henry golden boy is named Lucas for the Rifleman. The AR15 is just called Fun to Shoot. The 357 Ultra Mag (Dan Wesson) is named Harry for Dirty Harry.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had a black cat that i named COLT,after the gun maker

does that count for anything?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ha ha I never thought about it but I guess my Weatherby .270 is named A T T "american telephone telegraph" their slogan was reach out and touch someone but in this case it is something.

I named my arrows back in the day is that too creepy?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I call my 50 Beawulf the beast. That is the only one that has a fixed name.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jimmy shutt said:


> I named my arrows back in the day is that too creepy?


Yes that too is creepy !


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

When I go duck hunting I name my shots. Hewey, Dewey and Louie.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Freaks...


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Freaks...


you name your guns freaks. That's freaky.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Goosesniper said:


> you name your guns freaks. That's freaky.


roflmbao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife calls them "waste of money".

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You only pay for the gun once, wives on the other hand.........


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I call my beretta 3901 shotgun "black beauty", my camo/hunting AR "carnivore", my black evil AR "smoke", my glocks "slim 1 & 2", & the other guns "the others".


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I was dating a girl named Samantha, who broke up with me right before Christmas. I took the pile of money set aside for a Christmas gift for her and bought a 7 1/2" SS 44 mag Super Redhawk. Named it Sam.

Two years later we got back together, and have been together for seven.

I remind her every so often about how I bought Sam. And thank her for breaking up with me... Damn I love that gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I bet she loves that story ! !

The Redhawk (super or non,) is about the finest double action on the market IMO.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Daamud almost forgot about "Swamp Thing"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

25-06 Browning = Meat gun R-15 =Sweets AR 6.8 = Smack 45 Colt = Stud. The rest just fall in the flock category.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just to add a few. I sold Blackdeath (a 223WSSM) to a friend, he kept the name. Lord only knows how many it killed. I still have Vindicator (204 Ruger), named after the bull in The Rare Breed, great movie in case you haven't seen it. And I just picked up a Glock 42 I call Woody, because every time I shoot it, I get.........never mind.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Death Wand, I wave it around shat dies.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all of my AR style rifles have names

my DPMS is called home town boy,built in my home town

my COLT is called 2nd amendment protector

my newest one, my RRA is called freedom fighter


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All of my rifles are just called by their caliber, shotguns and hanguns are called by maufacturer. The muzzle loaders by caliber also except one, and it is called "dad" given to me by my father just before he passed.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Let's see...... I have zippy the .223AI, the red gun is a .22-250AI in a boyds applejack laminate stock, the yellow gun is a .223 varmint rifle in a yellow laminate stock, the purple gun is a .22-250 varmint rifle in a purple laminate stock, and my Rem 700 KS Mtn. Rifle in 7mag is called thumper. The rest are just called by their calibers.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

My M1 Garand is named Walt after my Grandfather who carried one across the Pacific and almost into Hirohito's backyard...uninvited of course. . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

